# Cedar Log Homes



## Boyar

Hi, We intend to build a house in Portugal, we have the land, permissions etc and now we are looking at different materials.

I remember reading somewhere that one or two enterprising people have started companies in Portugal to import and erect log homes. 
I was wondering if anyone has built a log home in portugal and has a contact address for such a company, if yes...could you pass it on please?
Thanks 
Boyar


----------



## Paul Sard

modular system

regards

Paul


----------



## Boyar

That was quick......much appreciated
Regards
Boyar


----------



## jorgemac23

Danecasa - Making light work of building homes - with steel frame (estrutura em aço) and wood construction (casa de madeira) in the Algarve, Portugal.

My wife & I saw the Model home & liked what we saw.
This company is located across the street from the Algarve Shopping center.
We moved to Lagos, Algarve.

If you have further questions feel free to ask.
Happy New Year !!!


----------



## OrkneytoPortugal

There is a timber framing company setting up a manufacturing base in central Portugal. They currently have a website which I believe is Timberframe Spain. It might be worth having a look at them.


----------



## Boyar

Thanks, iI must admit I liked the idea, we will be back in March and will take a trip to the Algarve and pay them a visit


----------



## Boyar

goispro said:


> There is a timber framing company setting up a manufacturing base in central Portugal. They currently have a website which I believe is Timberframe Spain. It might be worth having a look at them.


Thankyou....I tried to find them on the net but no luck...I'll just keep trying.....they're there somewhere....Thanks again...


----------



## OrkneytoPortugal

website

Bienvenido / Welcome : Timber Frame in Spain


----------



## Ingles

*Info*



Boyar said:


> Hi, We intend to build a house in Portugal, we have the land, permissions etc and now we are looking at different materials.
> 
> I remember reading somewhere that one or two enterprising people have started companies in Portugal to import and erect log homes.
> I was wondering if anyone has built a log home in portugal and has a contact address for such a company, if yes...could you pass it on please?
> Thanks
> Boyar


Theres a Company called Namelei that supply Wooden Houses.


----------



## Dennis

*Termites*

Whilst i like the idea of buying, building, or having built a log cabin somewhere in CP the one thing that puts me off is the " problem " with wood burrowing insects.

I have heard that temites are virtually everywhere in Portugal and if you are thinking of buying a wooden property (especially an older one ) a specific survey should be carried out to determine if there are termites present.

Are termites something to consider when buying into a wooden property? what are the potential ongoing treatment costs?

Browsing the companies who sell wooden properties on the net gives me no peace of mind as none as far as i am aware mention the possibility of your nice new wooden log cabin being eaten away by these creatures.

I would like to know from those who have bought a wooden property of their experiences with regard to this issue if indeed there is an issue at all.


----------



## Chris Thorpe

*Wood Boring Insect.*

The problem with imported "wooden houses" is that many do not meet EC standards with regard to timber treatments. All timbers used in construction must be Vac-Vac treated, both underground and above ground. The main method for above ground is the use of a water-borne Boron type solution, (depending on exposure) applied in a pressure vessel by the timber merchants and certified by the same. Once this operation is completed on the correct type of structural timber, nothing will attack your property. I can send you the technical information if you wish along with any other help you need when considering Timber or Timber Frame construction. I have to be careful as I will be accused of advertising, which is not the case - I just want people to be aware of good and bad practice and options in the market place in Portugal.


----------



## robin gibson

Chris Thorpe said:


> The problem with imported "wooden houses" is that many do not meet EC standards with regard to timber treatments. All timbers used in construction must be Vac-Vac treated, both underground and above ground. The main method for above ground is the use of a water-borne Boron type solution, (depending on exposure) applied in a pressure vessel by the timber merchants and certified by the same. Once this operation is completed on the correct type of structural timber, nothing will attack your property. I can send you the technical information if you wish along with any other help you need when considering Timber or Timber Frame construction. I have to be careful as I will be accused of advertising, which is not the case - I just want people to be aware of good and bad practice and options in the market place in Portugal.


after working all over the uk,spain and france for diffrent timber frame companies for fifteen years plus,including working with mr H twist from TRADA!, Listen to chris he knows what he is saying


----------



## bobhar

Hi from a new member is there any more imfo on wooden homes ie planning costs also can you buy land and put a mobile home /static caravan on said land BobH


----------



## robin gibson

timberframeinspain


----------



## OrkneytoPortugal

bobhar said:


> Hi from a new member is there any more imfo on wooden homes ie planning costs also can you buy land and put a mobile home /static caravan on said land BobH


Hi Bob - if you are buying a piece of land you can site a mobile caravan or even a tent without any planning permission. Also it is possible to build a wooden house without formal planning permission. However, it is not possible , unless you are buying a piece of land which carries an urban designation, to connect to a fossa (septic tank) or connect to the mains electricity network. Realistically, it is not worth considering building any more than a small wooden shed for holiday use. A better way to go about this is to buy land which has permission to build, and .to submit a project to the local camara - this can be easy with the help of an architect. Unfortunately there are no short cuts to building in Portugal. There are many cases of individuals who have built or extended existing houses without the relevant permissions and are currently facing heavy fines and find these properties very difficult to sell as buyers are unwilling to take on the liability of an unregistered construction. It is not difficult or costly to ensure that your project has a license. The time it takes to get a license can vary - from as little as 3 months to as long as 18 months - depending on the complexity. Many of the camaras are now looking favourably on timber frame construction as the buildings are generally to a much higher standard than traditional concrete builds. 

Regards,
Richard


----------



## bobhar

*cedar log homes*



OrkneytoPortugal said:


> Hi Bob - if you are buying a piece of land you can site a mobile caravan or even a tent without any planning permission. Also it is possible to build a wooden house without formal planning permission. However, it is not possible , unless you are buying a piece of land which carries an urban designation, to connect to a fossa (septic tank) or connect to the mains electricity network. Realistically, it is not worth considering building any more than a small wooden shed for holiday use. A better way to go about this is to buy land which has permission to build, and .to submit a project to the local camara - this can be easy with the help of an architect. Unfortunately there are no short cuts to building in Portugal. There are many cases of individuals who have built or extended existing houses without the relevant permissions and are currently facing heavy fines and find these properties very difficult to sell as buyers are unwilling to take on the liability of an unregistered construction. It is not difficult or costly to ensure that your project has a license. The time it takes to get a license can vary - from as little as 3 months to as long as 18 months - depending on the complexity. Many of the camaras are now looking favourably on timber frame construction as the buildings are generally to a much higher standard than traditional concrete builds.
> 
> Regards,
> Richard


Hi Richard thanks for a quick reply The reason i hope to go down the way of a log home or mobile home i am 68 and it can take upto 2years for planning people to make thiere mind up i am running out of leisure time i am a diy fan after living and renovating and building 2 houses my wife has said shes had enough We have also been looking at a mobile home park in FERREIA DO ALENTEJO next to the local swimming pool in town we dont know the name of the park perhaps you can help
BobHar


----------



## OrkneytoPortugal

bobhar said:


> Hi Richard thanks for a quick reply The reason i hope to go down the way of a log home or mobile home i am 68 and it can take upto 2years for planning people to make thiere mind up i am running out of leisure time i am a diy fan after living and renovating and building 2 houses my wife has said shes had enough We have also been looking at a mobile home park in FERREIA DO ALENTEJO next to the local swimming pool in town we dont know the name of the park perhaps you can help
> BobHar


Hi Bob
We are further north than the Alentejo in a town called Góis in central Portugal. there is a beautiful river her called the Ceira that created the valley. It's a shame you're not looking at this region becuase I do some work with the local camara and I think we could get the planning permission a lot quicker than it sounds in your area. At 68 you are quite a spring chicken compared to some of my neighbours who are still out there climbing olive trees well into their 80's!
Regards,
Richard


----------



## loonytoon

bobhar said:


> Hi Richard thanks for a quick reply The reason i hope to go down the way of a log home or mobile home i am 68 and it can take upto 2years for planning people to make thiere mind up i am running out of leisure time i am a diy fan after living and renovating and building 2 houses my wife has said shes had enough We have also been looking at a mobile home park in FERREIA DO ALENTEJO next to the local swimming pool in town we dont know the name of the park perhaps you can help
> BobHar


be careful. we looked at a mobile home site in Ferreira do Alentejo (don't know if it is the same one as yours) a couple of years back allegedly owned by a couple of decidedly dodgy characters (both Brits). we originally went to look at a site promoted by Hotspotz but after we came back (having not bought anything) we found out that Hotspotz had removed these characters from their recommendation list for not promoting the Hotspotz site but their own. they tried to sell us initially a second hand mobile home (at more than brand new prices), then they tried to sell us a pitch in the middle of a field - again at extortionate prices but with a second hand mobile home for a 'bargain' price (haha) and finally offerd us a plot of land without any permissions but with the promise that the permissions were 'no problem' as long as we paid them 20.000 euros up front. as you can imagine, we walked away rather rapidly

jeff


----------



## OrkneytoPortugal

loonytoon said:


> be careful. we looked at a mobile home site in Ferreira do Alentejo (don't know if it is the same one as yours) a couple of years back allegedly owned by a couple of decidedly dodgy characters (both Brits). we originally went to look at a site promoted by Hotspotz but after we came back (having not bought anything) we found out that Hotspotz had removed these characters from their recommendation list for not promoting the Hotspotz site but their own. they tried to sell us initially a second hand mobile home (at more than brand new prices), then they tried to sell us a pitch in the middle of a field - again at extortionate prices but with a second hand mobile home for a 'bargain' price (haha) and finally offerd us a plot of land without any permissions but with the promise that the permissions were 'no problem' as long as we paid them 20.000 euros up front. as you can imagine, we walked away rather rapidly
> 
> jeff


Yes - you are absolutely right. There are so many Brits over here trying to fleece anyone they can. <snip> Always make sure you deal with a legal, licensed seller, and don't do a deal in a bar! We always recommend that you find a good Portuguese lawyer who is on your side.

Regards,
Richard


----------



## omostra06

As has been mentioned above, there really are no short cuts to planning, some people do build without planning, but its not a good route to take, it makes the property impossible to sell, as most good agents will not market illegal properties. 

some councils are faster at getting through planning applications than others, be careful if the land seller, an estate agent or anyone else that is not a official council planing dept member says they can get you planning passed quicker than normal, its either going to cost you money in the way of a bribe, or its simply not going to happen, its best to go through the process the correct legal way, it does take time but at least you can sleep at night not worrying about it.

some councils also do not alow wooden buildings, there was a big disscussion on this last year, some allow them some dont, not sure why there should be a difference between councils..


----------



## grammymissy

I currently live in a log home, and have owned one previously. Termites are a hugh threat to the log home, also wood boring bees and ants. If it is stick built with wood "decoration logs" on the outside - the threat is less due only having to replace the decoration "partial logs". However if a proper log home, damage can mean having a log removed and replaced, not an easy or cheap task. 
I have found that having a Termite Extermination Service spray regulary solves the problem. We check monthly also, to be safe.

Melissa


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*



grammymissy said:


> I currently live in a log home, and have owned one previously. Termites are a hugh threat to the log home, also wood boring bees and ants. If it is stick built with wood "decoration logs" on the outside - the threat is less due only having to replace the decoration "partial logs". However if a proper log home, damage can mean having a log removed and replaced, not an easy or cheap task.
> I have found that having a Termite Extermination Service spray regulary solves the problem. We check monthly also, to be safe.
> 
> Melissa


Hi Melissa

Where about are you, i am considering a Timber frame for holiday lets and would be glad to know where to avoid. Below is a link to a lady called Catherine who has had a couple of Log cabins built it may be of interest to you.

Peter

http://www.quintadomataduco.co.uk/


----------



## grammymissy

Peter, 
I currently reside in Pennsylvania, US, planning retirement to Portugal. 

We do not plan to have another log cabin, since we are hoping to find something more in line with portugal living. We wish to absorb the language, lifestyle and all that Portugal offers.

I have loved living in the woods, but am now ready for village life.

Good luck with your holiday home, I am sure it will be fine if properly maintained for pests.

melissa


----------

